# Lumps under jaw?



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Today I noticed my gelding had some lumps under his jaw he is 11yr. I took his temp and it was under normal limits but not by much and it is quite cool out at the moment. He is doing everything normal, his teeth have recently been done and he is up to date on vaccinations and wormers.

These aren't my photos but I found them on google and they look exactly like this.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd call and talk to the vet. Horses have lymph nodes under the jaw and in certain infections these will swell. Some times it can be serious, they can abscess or there can be other issues.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I was going to edit this post but totally forgot. The vet has seen it when he came to give my horse his vaccinations a couple of months ago he didn't notice anything unusual about it.

I thought it was a possible of a sinus infection because he was dripping clear fluid from his nose but the vet said it is more then likely allergies. Is it possibly allergies or ??


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

When you have drainage you invite infection. Most infections are mild. Allergies cause drainage. If your vet has seen it and is not worried I would just watch for signs that the body is not fighting effectively.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

QtrBel said:


> When you have drainage you invite infection. Most infections are mild. Allergies cause drainage. If your vet has seen it and is not worried I would just watch for signs that the body is not fighting effectively.


I mentioned it to him about the dripping and the lumps and he knocked on his face but said it was hollow and not full of liquid. I am happy to get him out again but just wanting to see if anyone else has seen it before.


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Are the soft or hard?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I should have answered the question directly as well ~ I see it on and off in mine especially during pollen drop. Too early not enough coffee on board.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Tori Taylor said:


> Are the soft or hard?


I am 75% sure they're soft but I would have to check again.


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Could be inflammation of lymph nodes, abscess, infection hard to tell with feeling of the masses and a complete physical. Sometimes the vet will insert a needle and draw back a little to see if there is pus or serum in the mass....


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll check when I go down in the afternoon


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

You may be dealing with a salivary gland issue.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I tried to get a photo but it's in a really awkward spot. I felt it and it's not hard but not entirely soft either.. I checked his temp and he doesn't have a fever and he's happily eating and drinking. It could just be a bug bite but I am a worry wart.


----------

